# Scripture index for the Three Forms of Unity?



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 7, 2020)

More than a decade ago this question was asked here, but I wonder if something has come into print recently (online or hardcopy). Please don't steer me to the fairly new Joel Beeke edition of the 3FU, which says in ads and blurbs that this contains a Scripture Index, but it does not (being just a widely disseminated error)! Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mgkortus (Jul 7, 2020)

The PRC has a publication entitled, _The Confessions and the Church Order of the Protestant Reformed Churches_, that contains a doctrine index, word index, and Scripture index. 

A hard copy is available here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mgkortus (Jul 7, 2020)

Also, a pdf version is available here. You could print the appropriate pages if you like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Poimen (Jul 7, 2020)

There is also an index for all the historical, Reformed catechisms and confessions that has been compiled on this page: https://reformedstandards.com/proof-index.html

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hamalas (Jul 7, 2020)

Poimen said:


> There is also an index for all the historical, Reformed catechisms and confessions that has been compiled on this page: https://reformedstandards.com/proof-index.html



This is an amazing resource - thanks for sharing brother!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 8, 2020)

Matt and Daniel - thank you both for the resources! A great help, as I like to be able to search for Scriptures used in the confession (3FU) I hold!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 13, 2020)

Here's a little Scripture Index 3FU booklet in pdf I printed for myself (a cover is not included, though one can be made simply from cardstock). If one prints it back-to-back (i.e., double-sided) it comes out nicely. Thanks, pastor Matt!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

